# Long Island NY Bottle Club



## NYCFlasks (Jan 31, 2007)

The Long Island Antique Bottle Association is pleased to announce its February meeting will be held on Saturday February 24, at the East Northport Public Library, 185 Larkfield Road, East Northport.  For further information please contact us at libottle@optonline.net


----------



## bpk1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi, I live in Nassau County, and would like some more information on the club, and if possible upcoming shows. Thanks.

 Bren


----------



## NYCFlasks (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello Bren.  You can contact me directly at libottle@optonline.net  and you can visit the clubs website at www.libottle.org 
 Hoping to hear from you soon. 
 Mark-LIABA


----------



## NYCFlasks (Apr 5, 2007)

The Long Island Antique Bottle Association is pleased to announce that the May meeting will be held from 2 to 4 pm on Saturday, May 26th at the East Islip Public Library, on Main Street in East Islip. 
    The subject of the meeting will be on bottles from the East Islip/Oakdale/Islip/Central Islip area. 
    For further information please contact the Long Island Antique Bottle Association at libottle@optonline.net 
    Happy Collecting!


----------

